
Ask HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? - ShaneCurran
A similar thread was posted a couple of years ago. If you have any side projects that you&#x27;ve built and that you no longer have time for, I&#x27;m sure the HN community would have an interest in hearing about them.
======
westoncb
[http://westoncb.com/projects/tiledtext](http://westoncb.com/projects/tiledtext)

A new form of text editor designed from the ground up for lower precision
input devices (e.g. motion sensors, touch screens). Demo video at the url
above.

I had issues using mouse and keyboard and gave up programming for six years
until the concept behind this hit me. The actual software is an
engine/framework for producing particular text editors (I figured I'd need to
extend it to in a similar manner to Emacs, so that I could efficiently do,
e.g., command line things too). _It could also be configured to edit natural
language documents for text editing on e.g. mobile devices and VR_.

Editing and navigating documents is done, and there's a system built, but not
yet attached to the UI, that is effectively a universal autocomplete: you give
it an EBNF grammar for some language and it can list all grammatically valid
options (that you could insert) from any point in a document. (I'm thinking of
extracting and open sourcing that part. Not sure yet, though.)

I worked on it for a year and half, had an increase in medical bills and had
to work more—haven't touched it much for a couple years. The copy on the
website is oold.

~~~
neonbat
this is really cool. the sound effects are legit.

------
pavlov
[http://wordsafety.com](http://wordsafety.com)

I made this last year, but failed to build on the initial audience... There's
no revenue, so any offer will be considered.

The site was launched in August 2015 and got 79,000 pageviews in its first
month. It also got some media attention which has given the site quite good
search engine ranking: it is a top-3 Google result for most of the relevant
keywords and search phrases.

I can also throw in the domain BabyNameCheck.com. There's no site there
currently, but you could easily reuse the word check back-end from
WordSafety... Just make a new baby-themed design and it could be a site that
any parent would want to check out when trying to decide a name.

(Edit: Please don't post word suggestions in comments - there's a form for
that on the site :))

~~~
kej
It seems like you could get at least a little monetization by combining it
with a domain registration affiliate program.

The BabyNameCheck could also link to name popularity data to find names that
aren't too common but also not too rare. Monetize with Amazon links to baby
products.

~~~
pavlov
Good ideas! Does someone want to take this site off my hands and try these?

------
daeken
[https://breaker101.com/](https://breaker101.com/)

I launched this a few years ago with great success (>$100k in a single day),
but despite the content being highly valued by the folks that have gone
through it, I've had a hard time getting it in front of people. It's very
profitable, but I just don't have the time nor the marketing acumen to really
take it to the next level.

~~~
ahmadss
Surprised that this is one here. Curious- how many folks are helping you run
this? I'd love to chat about how my skills / experiences (sales, marketing)
can help you out. Email me [hn_username]@gmail.com so we can talk.

~~~
daeken
It's just me on this one. Honestly, I'm happy with how much it's bringing in
at this point ($1-2k/mo, with the occasional jump up if a company sends their
whole team through) and not looking to put any more time into it. Outside of a
few hours a week in reviewing coursework/exams and helping students, it's
really just pure profit for me, but I think that someone else could do a lot
more with it than I can (or am willing to).

------
Steppschuh
[http://json-porn.com](http://json-porn.com)

Well known API for adult content, hosted on the Google Cloud Platform. 0
seconds down time since about a year. Profitable.

~~~
Shank
Getting ERR_CONNECTION_CLOSED on that URL. Edit: URL is not https, it's http.
[http://json-porn.com/](http://json-porn.com/)

~~~
Steppschuh
Thanks for pointing this out. The actual API provides SSL encryption, the
landing page however doesn't.

------
sideproject
For those who might be interested, I run a website called SideProjectors.

[https://www.sideprojectors.com](https://www.sideprojectors.com)

It's a marketplace where you can post and sell your side projects to those who
might be interested.

Also a few months ago, there was a post regarding "tips on selling your side
projects"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12254484](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12254484)

~~~
reustle
Cool project! I can't open results links in a new tab, so it's hard to browse
through the site :(

Reproduce: CMD+Click any project.

------
ZiadHilal
[https://www.slidingboxes.com/](https://www.slidingboxes.com/)

Saas portfolio site for artists. Launched Jan 2013. 0 Marketing. 5k+ users
(not sure where they are coming from, not sure if they are spam accounts) 29
customers, but only 8 are currently active/billed.

Site exists on an AWS ec2 instance, mysql DB on RDS. Application is split into
three Laravel apps: 1) slidingboxes.com site 2) admin panel to manage
portfolio 3) the portfolio itself

Stripe used for billing (via laravel Cashier package).

Ansible used to provision/deploy. Local dev via Vagrant. Source code managed
via private Git repo on bitbucket.

~~~
wilsmex
Shot you a message on your contact form

------
tspike
[http://www.secretsantagenerator.net](http://www.secretsantagenerator.net)

Lets people organize secret santa gift exchanges via e-mail, including rules
about who can buy for who.

At its peak in the holiday season, gets about 10k uniques per day. Close to a
million people have used it since launch in 2011.

Very easily monetizable - just provide affiliate link gift recommendations. I
had intentions of doing this so many times but just never followed through and
got bored with the project.

~~~
angry-hacker
What is it written in?

~~~
BlickSilly
I found builtwith.com way too late for the internet age... See
[https://builtwith.com/?https%3a%2f%2fsecretsantagenerator.ne...](https://builtwith.com/?https%3a%2f%2fsecretsantagenerator.net%2f)

------
spoiledtechie
[http://rdnation.com](http://rdnation.com)

Long running project. Team Management. Profitable with 100s of customers. 5
other sister sites, [https://snation.com/](https://snation.com/),
[https://oarnation.com/](https://oarnation.com/),
[https://bullockingnation.com/](https://bullockingnation.com/),
[https://swimdecknation.com/](https://swimdecknation.com/),
[https://thatgreek.com/](https://thatgreek.com/)

~~~
sauronlord
I'm interesting buying. Can you please contact me? atteeela@gmail.com

------
bartoszhernas
[https://freeyourmusic.com](https://freeyourmusic.com) \- songs mover across
different music streaming services (eg. Spotify -> Apple Music).

It makes around 20k$ in revenue but I am focusing now on something else.

~~~
knztmz
Hi, I'm interested. Can you let me know how much you are planning to sell it
for. My email ken.tms@outlook.com. Thanks.

------
thegoodhands
I have two side projects for sale:

[http://pagecull.com/](http://pagecull.com/) \- Simple API to extract content
from articles.

[http://stilt.im/](http://stilt.im/) \- Provide Twitter support from Slack.
Get mentions and DMs, send replies, view users and engage directly on Slack.

Buzz me on hello@thegoodhands.co for a chat

~~~
PapaSlug
Interested in stilt.im. Email me: drigbye [at] gmail.com

------
nodesocket
Will entertain offers for my startup
[https://commando.io](https://commando.io) (Commando.io). Solid monthly
recurring revenue. Contact info in HN profile.

------
Achshar
[https://achshar.com/school/about](https://achshar.com/school/about)

A cms for schools and colleges, lets students, parents, teachers, staff, etc
log in and view/add student attendance, homework, assignments, datesheet, exam
result, generate report card, view/manage student and teacher data, lecture
timetable, send SMS/email newsletters, get different printouts with different
set of data columns and a bunch of other stuff that I am probably forgetting
about. I made/maintain it myself. I have 4 paying customers (schools). Revenue
isn't much but whatever it is, it's all for myself, not have to pay anything
forward other than hosting which is like 2500 rupees / year (37 dusd/year).

~~~
reustle
I built something similar with a friend (grades.io) but student data
compliance laws in the US made us decide to let the project sit.

~~~
Achshar
I am based in India so I don't have to worry about that much. We have a very
over priced market here, with something like $2/student/year to
1$/student/month. With an average of 2k students in each school that would be
insane amount of money. I instead charge a fixed 250 usd per year. Somehow
schools still aren't that interested.

------
fredrivett
[http://founderskit.co/](http://founderskit.co/)

FoundersKit – The membership that saves you money, on the tools that save you
time.

We launched this last year (it was the 2nd highest upvoted product of the
month on Product Hunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/founderskit](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/founderskit)).

We've not focussed on it at all since launch, other than launching v2 based on
some feedback. There's been no marketing efforts gone into it due to other
focusses.

Looking to sell it on so we can give the users the best experience and focus
on another project.

DM me on twitter (@fredrivett) or message me at fred [at] wearecontrast [dot]
com.

Happy to give more details on request.

------
Jefro118
I have a project where I "reverse engineered" this world class poker bot:
[http://www.slumbot.com](http://www.slumbot.com). I have something akin to a
"what would slumbot do?" API where you can enter the parameters for a heads up
poker situation (hole cards, aggression, etc.) and get back a decision. It's
far from perfect (and the code is a mess) but it worked surprisingly well in
practice. I don't have time to work on it since I've started a new job and
online heads up poker is kind of dead at low stakes but it might be useful to
someone? Drop me an email via my profile if you're interested.

~~~
waxaw
Hello, I've always been interested to work in a coding project that is related
to poker and this might be a good start. Can you please send me a quick reply
to (not able to send private email here): rogermorin33@engineer.com

Thanks, Roger

------
arvind_devaraj
Hyperbook ([http://getbook.co](http://getbook.co)) is for organising study
notes and research information.

I used many bookmarking/note-taking/wiki software while writing my research
thesis. Found limitations such as searching, linking notes and revisiting
bookmarks. Currently it is used by many students, book authors and research
scholars at top universities in India. . Maintained the site for two years
without any revenue model. Want to maintain the free version for more years to
come.

------
_jdams
[https://www.freesunglasscompany.com](https://www.freesunglasscompany.com)

It's an e-commerce fashion store for sunglasses. It is very similar to a
website that sells watches, freewatchcompany. The website is built off the
Shopify platform, which is amazing. Products are dropshipped from China, and
made easier using an app called Oberlo. I don't put any additional time into
the website, though I should.

I advertised using Facebook/Reddit one time and made over $100 revenue in the
first 24 hours (end of September), then got busy and haven't touched the site
since. The site is pretty much setup and ready to go. You would have to run
through the site's products and confirm that the seller on AliExpress is still
in business and still has the product, but you can easily use Oberlo to wipe
out all inventory and start over with sunglasses that you want to sell.

The sunglasses are all $0 to the customer, but we charge for shipping, which
is where the profit comes from. The "free" brings the customer to the door.
Typical sale is $10, with profit being between $6.50-$8.00.

Any tips to market the site or make it better are appreciated, as well :)

~~~
ShaneCurran
How can I get in touch with you?

~~~
_jdams
As a starter I would suggest to you and any others that read this reply to
just simply shoot a quick note over at
[https://www.freesunglasscompany.com/pages/contact-
us](https://www.freesunglasscompany.com/pages/contact-us). It will come direct
to me

------
illyabusigin
I'm interested in selling
[http://www.seasonalysis.com](http://www.seasonalysis.com). The site has been
around for over 4 years and has a wealth of seasonal market data. We have
subscriptions ranging from $50/month to $5000/year with several at the top
membership tier. I think with the right marketing campaign and site content it
could be quite lucrative but I just don't have the time.

~~~
spikefromspace
What is the best place to discuss this with you?

~~~
illyabusigin
Get in touch via email and we can take it from there. You can find my contact
info here: [http://illyabusigin.com/about](http://illyabusigin.com/about)

------
jdanon
I wrote a very popular iOS animation program, FlipBook, and a friend wrote a
companion Django-based website, flipbook.tv. Then I hired a group to write an
iPad version, FlipBook HD. I also own all the legal rights worldwide to the
trademark FlipBook for mobile animation software. I've just been too busy to
update it, so I'd be up for selling it. You can reach me on twitter
(@joshanon) or via joshanon.com (there's a contact form).

------
luc9787
[http://www.sysadminsoftware.com](http://www.sysadminsoftware.com) I made this
tool like 5 years ago, to scratch my own itch as a I was a sysadmin in charge
of securing thousands of machines. Those days are gone now and I currently
have no time for this. The tool still works. To be honest I have not
advertised it at all. I made sales only from people landing on the website
through google search.

------
dignite
Attendize is an open-source event management and ticket selling platform.

The platform is licenced under the Attribution Assurance Licence so all
installs are required to include the "Powered By Attendize" link.

Money is made by selling white-label licences.

[https://www.attendize.com](https://www.attendize.com)

[https://github.com/attendize/attendize](https://github.com/attendize/attendize)

~~~
funtober
[update] Sent you an email.

------
solomania9
[http://bitcoinmegaphone.com](http://bitcoinmegaphone.com)

An anonymous public blog where you pay per character with Bitcoin. Kind of
like "The Million Dollar Homepage" for Bitcoin.

Got some press when I launched in 2014
([http://bitcoinmegaphone.com/press/](http://bitcoinmegaphone.com/press/)),
but haven't had time to build beyond the core product.

------
davidw
I might consider parting ways with
[http://www.LiberWriter.com](http://www.LiberWriter.com) if the right person
were interested. It currently has revenue and doesn't require much of my time,
so it's not urgent for me. Someone who is willing to take good care of
existing customers is important too.

------
jonasvp
[https://www.browser-details.com](https://www.browser-details.com)

Written in Django, got some HN love a while ago - no signups for a while now
but we have over 500 accounts that signed up at some point. About 20 sprang
for the "Pro" version at $10/month. We even had a customer pay $50/month for
an API version integrated directly into their site.

It's used to have your customers send their browser details directly to your
inbox. Just point them at your site such as [http://example.browser-
details.com](http://example.browser-details.com) (CNAMEs with custom domain
possible).

Created to scratch our own itch: previously, most of our customer would be
hard-pressed to name their browser version so it was very helpful in
development. Uses an external API to map the user agent string to browser
make/version.

Interesting trades considered. ;-)

~~~
module0000
> Interesting trades considered. ;-)

How about a conversion van? Lightly used by an elderly couple for a getaway in
Central Park. Other than that, completely unsullied!

------
davecap1
[https://www.twitteraudit.com](https://www.twitteraudit.com)

Estimates fake Twitter followers for any account. Helps users find and block
fake followers (coming soon). >100k visitors per month (45% returning). >1M
users audited and over 500k users signed-up. Some revenue ($12k/year).

~~~
ksrm
Why does it want permission to post from my account?

~~~
davecap1
We recently changed the permission to introduce the "pro" blocking feature.
There doesn't seem to be a way to get "write" perms in a more granular way.
The app doesn't actually post anything though.

------
manuelflara
[http://founderpact.com](http://founderpact.com)

It's not making any revenue so any offer will be considered. It's a tool for
helping inexperienced founders avoid common mistakes when starting a business
with someone, both legally and in terms of making sure you're on the same
page. Did it after getting very burned on a business venture because of this.

Got retweeted by some TechCrunch writer and also got to the frontpage (I
think) of ProductHunt a while back. But I never got the time to get the
product to where I wanted it to be (pay a $49 fee to get a good legally
binding agreement based on the data you provided that you can just download,
print and sign, and avoid problems and lawyer fees) nor market it properly (I
also think it would be great to partner up with people who organize hackatons
etc).

Built in Rails, hosted in DigitalOcean.

Email in profile

------
rackforms
[https://www.rackforms.com](https://www.rackforms.com)

Started in 2007, profitable every year since.

Web-based form and application creation software offered both as a stand-alone
purchase or fully operational cloud subscription. Currently outputs as PHP or
C#, can be extended to just about any other language/platform.

Very loyal users, often generating excellent leads for software consulting
projects.

Currently finishing up code for several partnerships including offline forms,
workflow integration, and several others. The hope is these partnerships could
bring huge wins in existing markets.

Want to sell for a simple reason: every year I tell myself I'll start
marketing properly, and every year I ignore that and write code instead.

It's time to place this project in the hands of someone or some organization
that can grow it into the powerhouse it can be.

If interested let's chat!

------
presty
A few years ago I co-started
[http://www.bitcoinpulse.com](http://www.bitcoinpulse.com). I had to take it
down last year after running out of time to deal with it, but I've recently
brought back a simplified version.

While the traffic is insignificant at the moment, I'd like to believe that the
brand is still strong and a small push could revive the traffic.

The twitter account
[https://twitter.com/bitcoinpulse](https://twitter.com/bitcoinpulse) has a
small following - there are a few known people from the bitcoin community (but
the vast majority seem like "bot" accounts).

It's written in clojure/script and hosted on heroku.

I'll take offers in bitcoin (obviously). Any interested parties can email me
at info@bitcoinpulse.com

------
wj
My answer from a similar thread a couple of months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12285392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12285392)

StartOpz ([http://www.startopz.com](http://www.startopz.com)):

Workday-lite (really lite) for small businesses. Individual components such as
time-off tracking and expense reports all have sites on there dedicated to
them individually that seem to do well. This covers all of them and could use
somebody who has time to dedicate to (content) marketing.

Moviestud.io ([http://www.moviestud.io](http://www.moviestud.io)):

Production management for independent filmmakers. The blog has a lot of epic
length blog posts that can use somebody who can spend some time promoting
them.

------
sebringj
[https://kitgui.com](https://kitgui.com)

This is something I had to put together from scratch to cope with working
across any type of backend programming language when I was doing ecommerce web
apps to enable customers to edit their websites very easily and flexibly.

KitGUI is a content management SAAS that runs off of Amazon S3 for content
storage and plugs into any backend. Editing is accomplished on the customer's
website directly through a JS plugin. It makes a little money but more as an
adjunct to existing products. I would also be open to working on this
seriously if there was investor interest but there is a hell of a lot of CMS
systems out there. It is very sturdy because it runs off of Amazon S3 for all
the content serving.

------
milankragujevic
It's not that I don't have time for it, I'm actually looking for a partner.
I'm making a DIY Chromecast-clone Software solution, which you install on
Debian and you can use our apps to cast stuff to your TV. Great way to
repurpose an old PC, or test out a rPI, etc... It's meant to be semi-
proprietary, and it's great for countries where Chromecast hasn't launched and
2nd hand ones go for as much as $100 which is a price of a refurbished Intel
Atom PC :S. Mail me at (my username) (at) gmail (dot) com if you're interested
and want a demo over Skype or something. It could earn money by showing ads on
the screensaver or simply being pay to use...

------
jroesner
In 2013 I built an app essentially for myself to solve the recurring problem
of sales tax declaration in Germany. I have to do this quarterly or monthly
and filling out all the official forms was painful and time consuming. So I
came up with

[http://kassomat.net](http://kassomat.net)

An SPA with a simple yet accurate approach where you just enter 4 key numbers
and are done in under a minute.

Due to my recent lack of time I was not able so far to adjust the App to the
latest official API's, but that's doable. Open to offers.

------
derwiki
[http://www.dailysitesnap.com](http://www.dailysitesnap.com)

Take a screenshot of a web site every day, optionally have it emailed directly
to you as an attachment.

~~~
sauronlord
I'm interested in buying. Can you please get in touch with me?
atteeela@gmail.com Thanks!

------
Clubber
[https://metropolis.dysr.com](https://metropolis.dysr.com) \- centralized,
automated SFTP / GPG / Zip tool for Windows environments.

------
reddyonrails
[http://www.packagehop.com/](http://www.packagehop.com/)

\-- "Ask your friends and acquaintances to deliver your package on their
route."

------
richardknop
I have an uptime monitoring iOS app with bespoke Golang API and Django web
dashboard to go with it.

I have discontinued it couple of months ago due to lack of time to concentrate
on growing it.

Here's a blog post with couple of screenshots if anybody is interested:
[http://blog.richardknop.com/2016/05/pinglist-uptime-and-
perf...](http://blog.richardknop.com/2016/05/pinglist-uptime-and-performance-
monitoring-done-right/)

------
sul4bh
[http://psatool.com](http://psatool.com)

Physical security assessment tool based on NIST and ISO standards.

Needs more work. I have some ideas if you want to discuss.

------
itake
[https://atlantastartupjobs.com](https://atlantastartupjobs.com)

no revenue. 250+ subscribers to weekly email blast. 75 sessions / day.

make an offer.

~~~
meritt
Where are you sourcing the jobs? indeed.com api or something?

------
DrNuke
A bunch of .it domains with exhausted, failed or never started projects:
bestapps (formerly a web magazine, now a never happening apps recommender
system); databot (now a landing page for a local business); jobsud + jobcentro
+ jobnord (an empty job board, not starting because of a break up with the
sectoral partner). Getting rid in order to focus on my primary
nuclearresearch.net. Anyone going for the full batch of five .it?

------
schjlatah
[http://mskr.co](http://mskr.co)

I wrote a (free) simple super-basic photo editing app natively for iOS,
Android and Windows Phone and have over half a million downloads. It has been
a good resume piece, but I don't have time to work on it anymore.

I also wrote mrgr (also on mskr.co) a similarly simple video editing app for
iOS. Less downloads, but I'd throw it in if anyone wanted to buy either.

~~~
kinj28
I am interested - email me (id in profile)

~~~
schjlatah
I sent a message using the form on the website in your profile.

------
rograndom
[http://www.wpcommandcontrol.com](http://www.wpcommandcontrol.com)

Managed WordPress updates, backups, uptime alerts, security scans, performance
tracking, etc

I use this every day personally, but don't have the time / energy / resources
to market it beyond my immediate network.

Currently manages ~100 "real" accounts and I've spun up 15k dummy sites on
occasion for load testing without issues.

~~~
rkv
I'd be interested in operating this with you. I see the appeal and have my own
customer-base that would definitely want this type of product.

~~~
rograndom
Sure, probably the best way to get in touch would be the contact form here:

[https://www.wpcommandcontrol.com/contact/](https://www.wpcommandcontrol.com/contact/)

thanks!

------
sudshekhar
I made a facebook chat bot for teaching people vocabulary. It asks you mcq-
questions and responds back with yes or no. Can be used for any kind of
single/multi-choice question quiz/game.

Have some people using it but I did't really bother marketing it too much. If
somebody is interested, I can set it up for you and provide a backend to
manage it yourself. Contact : sudshekhar02[at]gmail[dot]com

------
dblock
[https://www.playplay.io](https://www.playplay.io)

A Slack bot leaderboard for ping-pong, chess, etc. Open-source, written in
Ruby, [https://github.com/dblock/slack-
gamebot](https://github.com/dblock/slack-gamebot), with premium features. A
handful of paying customers at $29.99/yr. No time to work on it.

------
tomatohs
[http://devport.co](http://devport.co) \- Portfolios for developers.

Supports uploads from GitHub, Websites, App store, etc. Automatically imports
screenshots, titles, and descriptions.

Command line tool and documentation for creating your own themes. Built on
Mongo, Express, Angular, Node. SailsJS. A few hundred users with a few
thousand total uploaded projects.

------
l1ambda
[http://agile-gps.com](http://agile-gps.com) Scalable real-time, fleet
tracking web app built on Node.js and RethinkDB. Contact info in HN profile.
Uses RethinkDB changefeeds and websockets for efficient realtime updates to
clients. RESTful, can handle many vehicles on a typical server, and stateless
and horizontally scalable.

~~~
wangzhebi
May be interested email jaykwal at gmail.

------
mmaarrccoo
Developed a solution (File System Filter Driver) to prevent ransomware from
encrypting users' files. It's 70% done but I have recently accepted a position
at a company and will not have time to build a full fledged product. I have
tested it against major ransomware variants and it has proved very effective.
I am looking to license either object or source code.

------
iamclovin
[https://www.asknestor.me](https://www.asknestor.me) \- a programmable Slack
bot platform, over 2000+ installs, featured by Slack App Store and has a cool
programmable interface for AWS Lambda.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61MimimmOZQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61MimimmOZQ)

------
andrewmcwatters
Considering selling rights to Planimeter's Grid Engine.

[https://github.com/Planimeter/grid-sdk](https://github.com/Planimeter/grid-
sdk)

[http://www.planimeter.org/grid-sdk/](http://www.planimeter.org/grid-sdk/)

~~~
ElCapitanMarkla
Sounds quite cool. You need some screen shots / animations on that page :D

------
amanmaan08
I have an iOS app which is for internal organisations like they can chat among
groups,create new groups for chat or individual chatting.Any one can create a
meeting event and fellow folks can accept or decline that calendar
event.Events get synced with device calendar.Very Clean UI/UX.

------
john_mac
[https://brandfountain.com](https://brandfountain.com)

A startup brand store with curated inventory of premium project and startup
domains. Domains can be developed or sold as is.

Needs a little polish before launching, don't really have the time.

Instant revenue stream with a bit of marketing.

~~~
j45
This is neat, I missed the service Stylate used to provide.

------
empressplay
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.kica.bitzah...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.kica.bitzah&hl=en)

Bizah retro pixel camera android app written in java with a C++ image
conversion routine

~~~
spikefromspace
This seems cool. Have you done any marketing for this?

------
dblock
[https://market.playplay.io](https://market.playplay.io)

A Slack bot that gives Yahoo! Finance market quotes and lets you track stocks.
Free 7 day trial, 1.99$/mo after that, virtually no paying customers but
hundreds try. No time to work on it.

------
spoiledtechie
[https://myheaps.com](https://myheaps.com)

Lets you download content on the web. Backup social sites, reddit, etc... 100s
of subscribers. Getting ready to shift to a credits based system. 1 url per 1
credit.

Profitable and well received.

------
HockeyPlayer
www.c0dereview3rs.com (I mangled this to avoid having this comment associated
with the domain).

Boutique consultancy providing professional code reviews. Could be run by a
coder who likes to do reviews and writes well or by a project manager who
contracts the work out to experts with the appropriate skills. I have done
projects both ways. I have some good reports to give to prospective clients
and have found that customers who reach out are usually serious.

It has been completely ignored for many years. It used to get a good lead
every month, but I haven’t checked the inbound email address in years. I
joined a trading group in 2007, loved the work and quit doing side projects.

------
huwshimi
[https://flockmetrics.com/](https://flockmetrics.com/)

User signup/acquisition analytics for SaaS startups. Always open to
entertaining offers from someone excited about the user lifecycle space.

------
jkaptur
[http://www.diff.so](http://www.diff.so)

An online diff-as-you-type tool with the ability to generate static HTML
diffs. Built it to scratch my own itch. Has basically 0 users and no revenue
whatsoever :).

~~~
groneg
contact info?

~~~
jkaptur
Oops, added to my profile.

------
bmazza
[http://www.suitematch.com](http://www.suitematch.com)

One of the original websites for sharing office space. I used to have Google
display ads on there, but since removed so revenue is zilch.

------
wonderfuly
[http://first-commit.com/](http://first-commit.com/)

It helps you find the first commit of a GitHub repo, created this year, it's
on the front page of HN for a short while

------
kleampa
[http://changelogtheme.com](http://changelogtheme.com) wordpress theme+plugin
for changelog sections/subdomains 15 sales during current year

~~~
spikefromspace
I would be interested in this. If you would like to discuss further, my email
is shauravg at gmail

------
edoceo
Yep: [http://seosorcerer.com/](http://seosorcerer.com/)

It's a bunch of page analysis scripts. Cool domain and grand-fathered Google
Apps Free.

------
user7878
[http://jp.sapterc.com/](http://jp.sapterc.com/)

This is demo site. contact me for detail (mistrypar[at]gmail[dot]com)

------
mitchas
[http://ineedaresu.me](http://ineedaresu.me)

I made it March 2015 and updated it December 2015. It's been sitting since,
with a few thousand people using it every month.

It hit the #1 spot on Product Hunt, and after that it was posted about on
Lifehacker, Inc., Newsweek, and others.

I've recently tried to spend time updating it to monetize it, but I just don't
have the time to work on it.

Right now I make $100-200 per month from AdSense, but I really have no idea
what I'm doing with it so nothing is optimized with the ads - they were just
kind of slapped on there. I know it has potential to make money, I just don't
have time.

~~~
wangzhebi
I may be interested email jaykwal at gmail.

------
aaronlumsden
Im currently selling [http://jquerycards.com/](http://jquerycards.com/) A
jQuery plugin repository

------
kehers
[http://thefeed.press](http://thefeed.press) \- Easily follow articles shared
by your Twitter friends.

------
wh0car3s
iBought <
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ibought/id811696972?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ibought/id811696972?mt=8)
> finance tracking app (iOS only). I had big plans for it but just don't have
the time to make improvements. If anyone's interested, send an offer to
info@elklabs.net.

------
icn2
[http://bidwars.net](http://bidwars.net) buy and sell with neighbors you trust

------
neonbat
[https://hexlist.com](https://hexlist.com)

its a simple way to make lists of links

------
samaybhavsar
[http://netstati.com](http://netstati.com) \- website profiler

~~~
wusatiuk
what is your current stack, hosting and crawling infrastructure? how many
websites have you crawled so far?

~~~
samaybhavsar
PHP and Python. Current count - 902873

I have also scrapped all the websites from Quantcast but haven't scanned it
yet.

The website is build using PHP including the crawler which works for the new
websites not in the list.

For scanning multiple websites, the crawler is in Python which uses
multiprocessing.

------
a3camero
insidertrades.org.

I won Yahoo!'s international student programming competition in 2009 with this
site. About a year ago it stopped working because of deprecated PHP functions.
It had/has quite a few users but I've been too busy to fix it up. It could use
a more nurturing home.

~~~
MrMullen
Have you thought about putting it up on Github and asking people for help?
Seems like a good site that could use a community behind it.

~~~
a3camero
That's a pretty good idea. I've had a few people ask over the years how it's
done, and I uploaded the original source code a few years ago. Although I
could probably fix up the site faster than I could properly move it over to
Github...

------
elwell
[http://wesawit.com/](http://wesawit.com/)

------
jfrumar
Www.prepaidfinder.com

Includes a backend for updating the listings. Was picked up by life hacker

------
nicolasiac
practido.com made with the dojo library. Is used by anyone who works with
appointments (doctor, personal trainer, masseuse, etc) to manage their
customers, appointments and invoices.

------
rafapaez
[http://www.transparentstartups.com/](http://www.transparentstartups.com/)

If you are a developer, founder or wantrepreneur you should visit this site
and learn from the ones that managed to build a successful business.

------
ruffrey
mailsac.com email testing and disposable email

------
excitednumber
i run a systematic trading strategy that has generated 44% returns since 2013.

would be happy to sell.

~~~
ShaneCurran
What's your email?

~~~
excitednumber
jm5491@stern.nyu.edu

